# Need a good laugh?



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I know I'm gonna take a lot of heat for this. 

You ever come home or get done working in the yard and have dirt and grime on your hands, even grease, but have to walk into the house to wash your hands and in the process get the dirt and grime on every door nob? Happens to me alot, so I built this on the side of my garage. 
The faucet was laying round the shop and the boss didn't want it so I took it. 



















It serves a purpose :laughing:
And the contraption that the faucet is mounted on is level


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like you have to get on your knees to use it.
A couple more feet of pex and youd have a winner.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

No sharkbites?? For shame. 

Doesn't look ADA compliant either!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> No sharkbites?? For shame.
> 
> Doesn't look ADA compliant either!!


:laughing: I crimped that pex no sharkbites on my property.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Acrylic knobs aren't really my style...


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

What no hot water


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cincy plumber said:


> What no hot water


:laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife meets me at the door every night with soap and a moist towelette. Followed by dinner and a massage.


And if you believe that........


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, if she don't find ya handsome, she's gotta find ya handy! With apologies to Red Green.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Ghetto


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I just wonder if the rest of your house is as *******?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I just wonder if the rest of your house is as *******?


Na it's not, I'll take pics if u want, I want to plumb a utility sink in out in my garage, but I'm going to have to open up a large section of wall to do it, so this is kinda temporary.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope, just wonderin'...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

What, did your bird bath break?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Ghetto


No, not ghetto. *******......:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I know I'm gonna take a lot of heat for this.


Yep... No Doubt!:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep... No Doubt!:blink:


:laughing: it's just temporary, I'm gonna install a utility sink in my garage but I gotta tear open a large section of wall to get dwv and water lines to where I need them.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

quick question I am a little confused.

only cold water, why could you not use the hose bibb faucet to wash your hands?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> quick question I am a little confused.
> 
> only cold water, why could you not use the hose bibb faucet to wash your hands?


The lav faucet makes it easier, the areator on the lav faucet makes a nice stream, while the hose bib is a pain in the arse cause water splashes everywhere and it's hard to wash hands under it. Also I can leave a garden hose hooked up and I don't have to hold the hose to wash hands, tools, parts. Like I said it's just temporary


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you have a toilet bowl planter in the front yard too? :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Do you have a toilet bowl planter in the front yard too? :whistling2:


Na :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Do you have a toilet bowl planter in the front yard too? :whistling2:


No, But he has some of these hanging under the windows... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> No, But he has some of these hanging under the windows... :laughing:


 
well atleast its easy to water :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Na :laughing:


:laughing:

Good post! :thumbdown:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Good post! :thumbdown:


i dont see what the big deal is, after all im the one who started this thread


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe one of these?

http://www.shelterness.com/pictures/diy-outdoor-planters-of-recycled-tires-1.jpg


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Acrylic knobs aren't really my style...


 A lav faucet on the side of the house isn't mine either but it serves it's pourpose.:laughing:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> i dont see what the big deal is, after all im the one who started this thread


Don't take it seriously, we are just pickin on ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Maybe one of these?
> 
> http://www.shelterness.com/pictures/diy-outdoor-planters-of-recycled-tires-1.jpg


 
the idea is good, but the colors on the other hand.....


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Better


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Better


i was refering to the pic its self not the link lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You're probly the only plumber in here with clean door knobs. :thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Doe knobs are over-rated. Some of you may understand the reference as it goes back a little ways.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Doe knobs are over-rated. Some of you may understand the reference as it goes back a little ways.


 




Michelle Pfieffer has a naughty side to her. 
That avatar is the cat's meow, by the way.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Michelle Pfieffer has a naughty side to her.
> That avatar is the cat's meow, by the way.


I wouldn't know a thing about being naughty. :brows:


----------

